# Christmas gift help!



## SweetKisses (Dec 8, 2005)

Grrr, I'm struggling with what to get my college age brother for Christmas this year. He's soooo hard to shop for! I'd like to get him a nice sweater, but he's not into clothes at all, so that's out. He doesn't like shopping, so no gift card. I was thinking of a book, but last year I got him a book, and it collected dust. He loves music, but between him and his friends they pretty much have every CD they like. I also thought of just giving him money, but I wanted something more creative. Any ideas? Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liz (Dec 8, 2005)

maybe pool together with some other family members and get him an ipod?


----------



## LuckyMe (Dec 8, 2005)

I probably am not a big help cause I am having trouble finding something for my 16 yo son (taking suggestions) but what about some DVD's or computer games. Also, what about some movie theatre gift certificates.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 8, 2005)

For the reasons you mentioned I actually think the sweater would be a great gift.


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 8, 2005)

I am in the same boat with my brother and always get him a gift card or a gift certificate. I wish he was easier to buy for. The Ipod idea or the sweater sounds great too.


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 8, 2005)

OMG, you guys, thank you so much for your great ideas! I love the thought of giving him a guitar. He would never expect that. Oh, and the ipod, love it! (I wouldn't mind getting one for myself too, hehe. No, I promised myself I would not buy anything between now and the end of the year.) Video games are brilliant. He loves playing those things! Now, at least I have some leads to go on when I go shopping this weekend. Thanks again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 9, 2005)

I would say the video games are always a great way to go, I don't care how old the guy is they all still play video games, lol

What I get my brother every year? Nothing! I used to buy him things and he never liked anything so I stopped, lol


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 9, 2005)

I got my college-age brother the Star Wars Clone Wars vol. 2 DVD, and a Spongebob toy as a gag gift... we normally spend about $20 on each other though, so an iPod or guitar would be out!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 9, 2005)

Are there any bands or concerts that he'd want to see that you could get him tickets for?


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 9, 2005)

^LOL, so true! Not too long ago, I was at Best Buy and there was this older man (I'd say around 60-something) playing video games on a PS2.


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 9, 2005)

^Great idea! Coldplay or U2!


----------

